

Browser Pong - marcusbooster
http://stewdio.org/pong/

======
heyitsnick
Neat.

I'm sure I'm not the first to cheat by enlarging my paddle browser. But
strange they didn't make the borders of the popup non-resizable.

~~~
ludwig
I made both tall, but you can still win if you build up enough speed. The
collision detection needs to be improved :-)

------
mishmax
Whoa! A new revolution in annoying advertisement pop-ups is coming...

------
ews
Doesn't work at all when using xmonad :)

~~~
uggedal
It did not like dwm either.

------
tectonic
Wow, the author's website has some fun stuff on it. Checkout hiding messages
in Photoshop histograms: <http://stewdio.org/work/histoface/>

------
kd5bjo
The thing that most impresses me is that this is the first ball-and-paddle
game that I've played with keyboard control that doesn't feel like it gets in
your way.

------
rapind
The AI is too hard for me ;) Owned by browser pong (head hung in shame)

------
bmalicoat
I kept losing instantly, took me a bit to remember I have a setting that
forces new windows to be new tabs. Needless to say it is very hard to play
that way.

------
s2r2
waaah sound - you've been warned

------
lpgauth
"Now give each other a good elbow bump and don't forget to disinfect your
keyboards. Tis swine flu season afterall."

------
kevindication
Discontinue your use of automatic popups.

~~~
unalone
Seriously? That's, like, the entire game.

------
kiba
It would be better done with canvas and javascript.

As of right now, it is a poorly done game with an ever expanding popup
windows. It is hard to figure out what and where the paddle is. I
automatically won 3 points merely being confused.

It is hard to see why the inhabitant of hacker news voted up the story.

~~~
heyitsnick
It demonstrates a neat effect. I'm sure many people like me soon were right-
clicking to inspect the code.

edit:

And I'm sure this was done with just our kind of people in mind:

/*

Dear Source-Code-Reader

First of all, thank you for caring. Not that many people view source. One of
the beautiful things about JavaScript is that it's necessarily Open-Source. I
like that a lot. I hope you find this source code somewhat useful, and not too
dirty. Remeber to pay it forward.

Stewart Smith, Stewdio. December 2009.

*/

~~~
julio_the_squid
Well, the source simply being viewable for JavaScript is not the same as all
JS being released under an open source license! I guess this is kind of like
an open source license, though.

